# Topics > Related topics > Streaming media >  Open Broadcaster Software (OBS), free and open-source cross-platform streaming and recording program built with Qt and maintained by the OBS Project

## Airicist

obsproject.com

facebook.com/OpenBroadcasterSoftware

twitter.com/OBSProject

Open Broadcaster Software on Wikipedia

----------

